# Paw Paw Tunnel



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

The famous Paw Paw tunnel for the C & O canal is an interesting one.
Michelle Gibson and I have been musing on this for awhile.

*NPS:*

_14 years of construction.
Over $600,000 spent.
6 million bricks used.
3,118 feet long.

"Those are just a few of the staggering statistics of the greatest engineering marvel along the Chesapeake & Ohio Canal National Historical Park. Located at milepost 155.2, the Paw Paw Tunnel helped eliminate 6 miles of canal and opened up economic success for Cumberland, Maryland. However, completing the Paw Paw Tunnel was not an easy task. Through labor strikes, money issues, and illness, the construction of the 3,118 foot long tunnel took nearly 14 years to complete and was placed well over budget. Today, when you plan your visit to the Paw Paw Tunnel, bring a flashlight and discover the weep holes, rope burns, rub rails, as well brass plates that bring the tunnel’s history to life. Following your travels through the tunnel, enjoy the two-mile long Tunnel Hill Trail where you can discover breathtaking views of the Paw Paw Bend."  _

Below are my personal photos from 3 weeks ago.
I think they restored the original and much older tunnel. It was so dark in there you needed a flashlight.
The gorge on the other side is impressive. Was it carved?
The brickwork is still 95% watertight.

​
Any thoughts?

JWW





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2019-09-19 01:05:12Reaction Score: 1


I'm confused... That was for a canal? Only looks big enough for a rowboat... Is that the actual tunnel for the canal or is that a side tunnel?


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-09-19 15:22:08Reaction Score: 0


The canal is low on water. It was originally 5 ft deep.
The tunnel and canal was about 30 ft wide. The tunnel was built for the canal only. It's nicer than some old railroad tunnels.
JWW


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-09-21 16:58:01Reaction Score: 0


Yes, built on top of existing older tunnels.


----------

